# Camera....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I'm thinking a camera will/should be my next investment. Which one would you boyz recommend ? Will one do it all, small lines & mains ? I don't want to build one and want it to have video recording capability for the customer.


:w00t:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

well one hint it rymes with knee fake. And to say what model need to know more about average line size and distance.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Cuda said:


> well one hint it rymes with knee fake. And to say what model need to know more about average line size and distance.


 knee fake hmmmmmmmmmm:yes:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Cuda said:


> well one hint it rymes with knee fake. And to say what model need to know more about average line size and distance.



You must be talking about the Pee Snake ? If one doesn't do them all I guess I'm looking at 4" lines @ 125' for now.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> You must be talking about the Pee Snake ? If one doesn't do them all I guess I'm looking at 4" lines @ 125' for now.


I myself prefer the SeeSnake Plus It can do 2" lines with few 90º elbows but I never had the need to televise a 2" line. It does 3" up to 6" lines flawlessly. If you are looking for something a bit more compact. Then the SeeSnake Mini would fit the bill. It can do 1 1/2 lines with a few 90º elbows,. 2" lines is a lot easier of course and it can do up to 6" lines with out to much trouble (may need a guide ball to raise it out of the muck). 

I been using a SeeSnake for well into 17 years, and yes I have had it retermnated a couple times. First time was my own error, the other time is normal wear and tear on the push rod in the cast iron lines over the years. A couple other sewer contractors I know went with the Eel system, and the GaterCam, and their camera heads been in the shop dozens of times in the same time period and the gatorcam guy had to replace his pushrod twice (which might of been operator error each time).

In the case of sewer camera systems I do know for a fact you get what you pay for.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

200' of seesnake minimum


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have had good success with Mytana. Some repairs but the turnaround time is fast.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

We bought a Rothenberger "Roscope".... might wanna get a rep to give you a demo...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

PlumbingTheCape said:


> We bought a Rothenberger "Roscope".... might wanna get a rep to give you a demo...


The RoScope from what I last seen is only 100' long. A bit undersized for doing mains in our area. Also in the US Rothenberger is not very well represented.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> The RoScope from what I last seen is only 100' long. A bit undersized for doing mains in our area. Also in the US Rothenberger is not very well represented.


We got the 25 meter reel. It works a treat and at a good price too... There is a newer model out that has the self levelling head and thicker cable... photo mode and video mode all saved on a sd card. will post pics of it.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Just did the inch to centimetres conversion and yip 100 inches is 25 meters... over here is South Africa its pretty much all need, because by law (which is not very well policed) you need to have access at lease every 25 meters or less


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

PlumbingTheCape said:


> We got the 25 meter reel. It works a treat and at a good price too... There is a newer model out that has the self levelling head and thicker cable... photo mode and video mode all saved on a sd card. will post pics of it.


Like I said Rothenberger is not well represented out here. They are cutting back on what they import in to the states. For example they only drain cleaning machine in the US catalog now according to Rothenberger-USA is the R-600, they drooped the 550 and 750. Also they stopped importing the Super Ro-Pump. Getting parts from them is like pulling teeth. 

I really do like the product but with out the support its pretty much worthless. As far as the sewer camera goes, I still would go with a tried and true SeeSnake. I know from first hand experience its built tough unlike many other brands out there. I love seeing people post about the other brands saying they own such and such for a couple years, and its been repaired 3 times but its great. As I said I owned my for 17+ years and its been repaired all of 3 times, first was my own fault, other two was wear and tear on the push rod in 4" cast iron lines over the years. So the only repairs where reterms.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> ...I owned my for 17+ years and its been repaired all of 3 times...


Are you the only one that uses your camera. I have had personal tools that have been great and perfect for decades that suddenly and inexplicably fail when in the hands of an employee. New crowbars can wear out by noon if the guy that bought it is not the guy using it.

Maybe comparing quality issues is not apples to apples when comparing what holds up in an employee's hands vs. an owner operator.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Are you the only one that uses your camera. I have had personal tools that have been great and perfect for decades that suddenly and inexplicably fail when in the hands of an employee. New crowbars can wear out by noon if the guy that bought it is not the guy using it.
> 
> Maybe comparing quality issues is not apples to apples when comparing what holds up in an employee's hands vs. an owner operator.


 

You slobbered a bit full there brother.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

slickrick said:


> You slobbered a bit full there brother.


huh?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> huh?


 
LOL-Think equine.

Mark


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> LOL-Think equine.
> 
> Mark


 
City folks. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OK...I know I 'm just an Okie. I guess you gonna have to spell it out to me. :cowboy: :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> OK...I know I 'm just an Okie. I guess you gonna have to spell it out to me. :cowboy: :laughing:


I would say as a explanation, that you opened your mouth, and a lot came out.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

slickrick said:


> I would say as a explanation, that you opened your mouth, and a lot came out.


:lol:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> :lol:


That's a top shelf compliment around here. :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

slickrick said:


> You slobbered a bit full there brother.


I believe this originated in the churches. When the preacher was on a roll, you shouted " YOU SLOBBERED A BIT FULL THERE BROTHER" instead of "AMEN" to let him know he had your attention.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Are you the only one that uses your camera. I have had personal tools that have been great and perfect for decades that suddenly and inexplicably fail when in the hands of an employee. New crowbars can wear out by noon if the guy that bought it is not the guy using it.
> 
> Maybe comparing quality issues is not apples to apples when comparing what holds up in an employee's hands vs. an owner operator.


 No I am not the only one that uses it. There are 4 others guys that use the camera. I showed them how not to make the mistake I made when I first got the camera, and all has been good.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I showed them how not to make the mistake I made when I first got the camera



???


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> ???


 When I first bought my camera, I was televising from a floor drain. When I came up on what I thought was a turn (camera went the wrong way up a sink line) I tried to hammer it through, in the process I got to much slack between my hands and the floor drain and buckled the push rod.

So when the other guys wanted to use the camera I showed them the proper way to push the camera in to a line, and not to get to much slack in the push rod to cause it to buckle.


----------

